# Vector at Lowe's



## thezman (Feb 11, 2006)

I was at my local Lowe's and came across this for $50.

Vector VEC192

Your thoughts and opinions would be appreciated, because I don't know squat about these kind of lights.






Think it's worth the $50 ?

Thanks,
Z


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 12, 2006)

I think it is.

Or try for a 15 million candlepower Thor at Pep Boys for a couple bucks less.
I just got one of those monsters.


----------



## nemul (Feb 12, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Sway (Feb 12, 2006)

It looks like an updated version of the older "3MCP Sport Spot" but in the lantern form, nice. If it's using the same reflector it's has a wide area flood type beam at the expense of some throw vs the large reflector single bulb lights.

Later
Kelly


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree with Sway, looks better in the lantern form and black.
If it were a single reflector I'd like it a lot more. I_* love*_ that form factor.

If it were single reflector, I'd slap an automotive HID balast on the side!!


----------



## thezman (Feb 12, 2006)

The only info I found on this light was on the link I posted. Nothing about it on Vectors website. Don't know if it's old stock or a new product. I have an e-mail out to them with some questions, lets see if they answer.

I really don't have a use for a light like this, or any *h*igh *p*owered *s*pot *l*ight, so I'm hesitant to spend any money on one. 
If I could justify a HPSL, it would be for a 100-150 yard flood type light, so this twin reflector light would probably work out okay.
I wouldn't have any other light of this caliber to compare it to, so I'm sure it would look plenty bright. 

The Lowe's I was at had 3 of them in stock. I'm gonna take a wait and see approach on this one.

Thanks


----------



## Sway (Feb 12, 2006)

thezman said:


> I'm gonna take a wait and see approach on this one.
> 
> Thanks



That’s a good idea as this light looks like a new model, a take off from the older 3MCP Twin Beam in a better lantern style package. Give it a few months and they will pop up at other stores like Target, Sam's and COSTCO at a better price 

Later
Kelly


----------



## thezman (Feb 12, 2006)

These were marked down from $60 if I'm not mistaken. That's kind of what's throwing up the red flag for me. Why would Lowe's, of all places, be discounting a new product.

I had my old Q Beam Sport Lite out today. Popped the bulb out and checked the connections, cleaned it up a bit and went out in the truck and fired it up. It's an oldie, probably bought it in the late 70's or early 80's, maybe 200,000 CP, flood and spot beam. Seemed kinda bright and kinda lame all at the same time.

I'm waaayyy behind on the HPSL scene. Maybe it's time to upgrade.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 13, 2006)

i haven't seen one in person, so i don't know how big it is.. but that link says duel 120W... that's WAY bigger and badder than their 3MCP version... If it really has 2 120W bulbs in there, then this would be like having 2 thors mounted into 1 body...

it also has a 7AH battery just like a thor, so the size is probably prety similar....

now wondering if it takes standardized autimotive bulb sizes (like H4), lol... you could put 2 HID bulbs/ballasts in this sucker, lol...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 13, 2006)

It's probably dual 55watt H3's, but maybe not?

Dual HID would rock. Mount a ballast on each side of the unit. Talk about rockin!!! Not much throw, but my god would it be the flood!!!


----------



## thezman (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, they got back to me today.
They said it's their newest light, being sold in select Lowe's stores, and that they have bulbs and batteries for sale at Vector Mfg.
They also said that bulbs could be bought at your local auto parts store.
No indication of what type of bulbs or the wattage of each bulb.

Two 55 watt bulbs would only add up to 110 watts total, not the 120 watts they advertise as being the output. Things that make you go hmmmm. :thinking: 

One more e-mail sent to them and then maybe a trip to Lowe's is in order.  
I'll keep you guys posted if I get any news.


----------



## Sway (Feb 13, 2006)

2 120W 12V bulbs would be quite a load on a 7Ah SLA, I think it's more like the total of both bulbs together = 120 advertised watts. 

I'm going to try and check out Lowes and see if they have them in my area, the last time I looked they had the carbon fiber "look" Vectors ranging from around $20.00 to $50.00.

Me thinks it's just a new package and a nice one at that with a single 12V SLA instead of the 6V series set up.

:shrug: I could be wrong.

Later
Kelly


----------



## thezman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sway said:


> 2 120W 12V bulbs would be quite a load on a 7Ah SLA, I think it's more like the total of both bulbs together = 120 advertised watts.


That would be my guess also.



> I'm going to try and check out Lowes and see if they have them in my area, the last time I looked they had the carbon fiber "look" Vectors ranging from around $20.00 to $50.00.


They were near the flashlight section, but not with the bulk display. Look around or ask a sales clerk, they may be hidden somewhere.


----------



## DFiorentino (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought a version _similar_ to the one posted and I tell you what...I HATED the beam pattern of that cheesy dual "reflector"  . The one I have has a 12V port on the bottom and flouescent light on the back and those features made me want to want it more. So, being the person I am, I cut up some spare reflectors from some previously modded Craftsman worklights and JB welded them in once I spaced them properly. I was going to install some 100w or 130w bulbs, but since the reflectors were so small the actual increase in light wasn't worth the lost runtime, so I stuck with the stock dual 55w bulbs. 




















...both bulbs on.




...35W HID modified Harbor Freight/Chicago Electric 3MCP

 
-DF


----------



## nemul (Feb 14, 2006)

LMAO @ DFiorentino... dont forget where your "FOOD" is!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 14, 2006)

is that HF 3MCP about the size of a 10mcp Thor, or the size of the 3MCP Thor?


----------



## DFiorentino (Feb 14, 2006)

Working in a research hospital, you collect all sorts or interesting things. I have magnets that also say "Medications" and "Specimen" that are strategicly placed  

That HF light is probably the size of the 3MCP Thor. I'm guessing, since I've never personally seen one, but I know it is smaller than the 10MCP version. It's WAY smaller than my 15MCP Thor.

-DF


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 14, 2006)

I was in Lowe's the other night and noticed on of these.

It was in the lamp section, and I thought it was some kind of table lamp...

They did not have a display version, so I can not comment on beam quality or quantity.

Tom


----------



## markdi (Feb 14, 2006)

any one notice that the battery door looks like a thor's battery door ?

I wonder if 2 hid ballasts and bulbs would fit ?

last vector dual bulb spot I looked at the reflector was not deep enough for a hid bulb.

I am going away now ha ha.


----------



## thezman (Feb 14, 2006)

Vector Mfg. sent me a pdf file of the operation manual.

Specifications:

Bulbs: Two 12v, H4 series, 100 watt bulbs.
Battery: Maintanance free, sealed lead acid, 12V 7.0Ah
AC Adapter: 500mA, 12V
Operating Voltage: 12 volts DC

Has two independant switches, one for each 100 watt bulb.

Can be charged or ran from a car plug, although they recommend only running one bulb while doing this.

A 12 volt DC accessory outlet that will power any DC appliance that doesn't exceed 5 amps.

Z


----------



## igabo (Feb 18, 2006)

Jesus Christ; 2 H4's? And I thought my friends Thor 15 MCP with 1 H4 was bright..


----------



## toolboy (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone have the Lowe's Item nunber. My Lowe's doesn't have the light in stock. It wasn't on Lowe's website and the customer service rep at Lowe's couldn't find it in their items for vector. Are you sure it was Lowe's.


----------



## thezman (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm *positive* it was Lowe's. I went back again to check it out.
Still hesitant to buy one. Worried about run time on it. 

I'll see if I can get Lowe's item number for this light.


----------



## thezman (Feb 18, 2006)

I called my local Lowe's and they told me their item# was XXXXXX

I checked the Lowe's website and did not find it. 

I called another Lowe's in my area and they said they don't have it, and a search for the item# on their computer came up with nothing. All Lowe's stores are independant of each other and their computer systems are not linked to a central database. (Or so they tell me.) 

:shrug: 

If anyone is interested in a pdf file of the user manual, drop me a line and I'll e-mail you a copy.

*Edited to remove invalid item #*


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Feb 18, 2006)

It might be twin 120 watt bulbs. I have the older 3MCP from about 3 years ago. It has twin 100 watt bulbs. it is a more floody pattern, but it works for really lighting up an area. I don't have an HID (yet, hopefully a Barn Burner soon), but it's definately brighter overall than pretty much anything else I have.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 20, 2006)

interesting... if they are H4s... I wonder if it is just using the high beam on each, (100/90 type bulbs)... or if it runs both the high and low together of a 55/45 type... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

I checked our lowes... no sign of them there.. I might ask them to see of they can carry them... I'd like something in that price range with even more oomf than my 15mcp thor- sounds like with some wiring upgrades, and a pair of xenon 130W lamps, this thing could really fry some eyes... errr, i mean be really bright.


----------



## soupman67 (Feb 26, 2006)

any more news on this?


----------



## thezman (Feb 26, 2006)

soupman67 said:


> any more news on this?


 
There won't be any from me.
I don't need a spotlight, yet.


----------



## billybad (Apr 29, 2006)

the vector 3,000,000cp has h3 bulbs the 20,000,000 has twin h4


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was getting all excited... then I saw the age of this thread.


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm realizing that Vector lights are replaced by new models very often, making it hard to get spare parts when they :fail:


----------

